# Java error: EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005)



## DownOne010 (May 10, 2011)

Hello TechSupportForum,

I have a problem for a few months and someone have send me here to ask you guys! Please help me with this problem is will be sooo gratefull!

If I am running an java application(multiple) sometimes one of them will close and leave me the error message below. Or i will get a blue screen with a simmular error message..

I got alot more off these error messages if one isn't enough!

Extra information:
OS: Windows 7 Professional (x64)
If you need more information please ask me!


Here is the whole error message:


> #
> # A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
> #
> # EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x000000006dbb929c, pid=3960, tid=3936
> ...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this is from java Error: Exception_Access_Violation


----------

